# Fabfilter Saturn 2: May 19, 2020



## vitocorleone123 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2020)

Surely looking forward to *Saturn 2* release tomorrow


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 18, 2020)

I've heard of it but I don't know much about it, what does it do?


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> I've heard of it but I don't know much about it, what does it do?



Multiband Distortion and Saturation. One of the best at it. 

https://www.fabfilter.com/products/saturn-multiband-distortion-saturation-plug-in


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2020)

This is a total buy from me.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 18, 2020)

Saturn v1 is no longer one of the best. But it was one of the best. And it’s not like it’s bad. Just rather pricey now vs the competition. I’m assuming v2 will once again at least put it in the leading pack. 

I’m eagerly awaiting the reviews, and the demo. I only own 4 Fabfilter plugins, so am hoping for a $100 price point. Above that... not sure it’d be worth it for me.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 19, 2020)

Out now. With the 32x oversamping and linear filter option, plus some settings that are internally hard clipper, it can be a lot more subtle than v1... but I’ve only spent 5 min with the demo so far.

It still seems perhaps a bit overpriced. My price would be $107. I’ll probably wait for a sale.


----------



## jtnyc (May 19, 2020)

I love Saturn 1. Looking forward to a walkthrough of 2

My upgrade price is reasonable, so I'll most likely be grabbing it soon


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2020)

My price is $53.90 for Saturn 2, which I think is a very good price, also looking forward to a detailed walkthrough.


----------



## NoamL (May 19, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Saturn v1 is no longer one of the best. But it was one of the best. And it’s not like it’s bad. Just rather pricey now vs the competition.



What do you use now? I like Kramer Tape on my submix busses.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2020)

*Klanghelm SDRR* is another one of my favorite Saturation Plug-Ins, and it's very affordably priced. 

https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/SDRR/SDRR.php


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 19, 2020)

NoamL said:


> What do you use now? I like Kramer Tape on my submix busses.



Tons of alternatives out there these days if you're looking for saturation/distortion. Saturn does have a lot of automation possibilities that exceeds most alternatives.

For me, currently...

Primarily distortion: Blue Cat Destructor, D16 Decimator 2, D16 Devastor 2, iZotope Trash 2
Primarily saturation: Kush TWK, Kush Omega N, SP950, Black Box HG2, Softube Tape

I'm very open to Saturn 2. There were many times I almost purchased Saturn 1. But I'm not in a rush for my price. If I'd spent a bundle, and it was $50, I'd do it.

People who haven't purchased any Fabfilter before, the list price I see online is ~$137 USD at some known plugin shops. Owning the Mastering Bundle saves me an all of $30. :eyeroll:


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2020)

Saturn 2 Installed 

now I need to read the pdf user manual. Lots of features in this baby.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2020)




----------



## paulmatthew (May 19, 2020)

Why does everyone doing video demos of this leave the mix cranked to 100%? A lot of these distortions sound better if used at a meager at 30-50%. It's about adding flavor to or enhancing the sound , not destroying it unless that's what you're going for.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Why does everyone doing video demos of this leave the mix cranked to 100%? A lot of these distortions sound better if used at a meager at 30-50%. It's about adding flavor to or enhancing the sound , not destroying it unless that's what you're going for.



Haha... I guess they are going for the total destruction effect


----------



## kgdrum (May 19, 2020)

I’m sure this is a great plugin but at this time it’s priced above my comfort zone,I’m still waiting for unemployment 😩 

What has piqued my curiosity and will be easier on my current meager finances is Eventides CrushStation,has anyone here tried it? 

https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/effects/overdrive-distortion/crushstation 


This is a good review :





I’m sure Saturn 2 will be great ,maybe after the funds start coming I’ll pounce 😋


----------



## paulmatthew (May 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Haha... I guess they are going for the total destruction effect


I mean , EVERY video out there right now , 100% !


----------



## rudi (May 19, 2020)

Maybe not _every _video


----------



## Wassim Samad (May 20, 2020)

Does it have its place in an orchestral music mixing process?
I admit at my level I'm only using eq, compressor and reverb to master it before doing "couscous" with all existing plugins.


----------



## peladio (May 20, 2020)

I really like Fabfilter but it's their second underwhelming plugin (at least for me)..for saturation True Iron is much better to my ears and not to mention the price..


----------



## kgdrum (May 20, 2020)

rudi said:


> Maybe not _every _video





That’s a great review video! 
Saturn 2 is now on my future buy list,thanks for posting this.


----------



## Fleer (May 20, 2020)

Personally love those new Subtle presets (for orchestral mastering), Transformer styles, modulation options, plus envelope following with transient detection. My favorite saturation plugin once again.


----------



## Thundercat (May 20, 2020)

I don't know a thing about saturators except they make the sound good, or bad, depending on how you twist the knob.

I bought the update - sounds good!


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2020)

Brilliant Plugin!


----------



## paulmatthew (May 20, 2020)

rudi said:


> Maybe not _every _video



That's better. Nothing sounding too harsh or crazy in this one


----------



## rudi (May 20, 2020)

Yes, it sounds very nice!!!


----------



## jcrosby (May 21, 2020)

peladio said:


> I really like Fabfilter but it's their second underwhelming plugin (at least for me)..for saturation True Iron is much better to my ears and not to mention the price..


This is completely different from True Iron. Comparing these two is like comparing Trash 2 to Softube Tape, with the assumption that Softube Tape will destroy, modulate, and convolve audio the way trash does.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 21, 2020)

peladio said:


> I really like Fabfilter but it's their second underwhelming plugin (at least for me)..for saturation True Iron is much better to my ears and not to mention the price..



Good to hear, I've been on the fence with True Iron. Do you ever use it on strings?


----------



## babylonwaves (May 21, 2020)

it's fantastic. a great update to version 1. i could throw it on every track right now.


----------



## peladio (May 21, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Good to hear, I've been on the fence with True Iron. Do you ever use it on strings?



Absolutely..works great in tandem with a good Pultec style EQ..great plugin


----------



## THW (May 21, 2020)

I downloaded the 30 day demo and I love this! I dont know what I’m doing, twisting knobs, really dig some of the presets.


----------

